# India PCC while living in UK



## heehaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello Folks, 

I know many of you have done this already, I'm looking for some inputs on how you went about it.

I'm living in Northern Ireland and need to get my Indian PCC sorted out. I know that I can send the passport via post with the required fees, return envelopes etc.

However, I'm apprehensive of leaving my passport with the embassy for an extended period of time in case I need to travel urgently. People here suggest it takes anywhere from 4 weeks upwards to get the PCC back.

Has anyone been able to request for the passport to be returned immediately once its been verified at the embassy? I'm not anywhere near the edinburgh, london or birmingham embassies so going in person is quite difficult.

Regards,
heehaha


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

heehaha said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I know many of you have done this already, I'm looking for some inputs on how you went about it.
> 
> ...


I applied for my PCC in London and they returned the passport the same day. Once the PCC is ready, you have to take your passport for verification and they will return it the same day.

Does not affect any travel plans...


----------



## heehaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks snarayan for your reply.

Do you know if each person applying needs to go in person? I'm wondering if I could just take my partner's passport along with me as well.

I had called the London embassy earlier and the guy who spoke to me did not give me these details :-(

Thanks


----------



## vinoose (May 11, 2009)

You can submit your partners passport on their behalf. Only thing is you need to take two tokens to submit. if you call them after 25-30 days enquiring about the status they will issue pcc on the next day. We submitted on Dec 20th 2014 and we got our pcc on Jan 27th 2014 from HCC London.


----------



## heehaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Vinoose, 

Thanks for that. I did submit both applications by the way. It was a bit crazy as the forms online are outdated and they wanted address proof in addition to the documents needed. I don't live in London so its very cumbersome and expensive to go there just for this.

Anyway, did they even pick up the phones? We were told to come back after 45 days :-S. Your idea of going after 30 days sounds good, provided it has arrived by then.


----------



## heehaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Just an update on the PCC process from the Indian embassy in London.

1. Go with proper documentation and photo-copies. The forms on the HC website are not the latest ones, but are a good guideline to what they will need on the day. Make sure you take address proofs and the Oz letter where they have requested you for the PCC from India.

2. Be patient. Don't lose your temper, the embassy staff are a harassed bunch, people misbehave and don't form orderly queues, everyone expects exceptional treatment. Give the staffers a break and be patient.

3. Theres a photocopiers shop behind the embassy in Aldwych. If you need to get some copies , go there.

4. After submission, they will tell you to come back in 45 days to collect the PCC.

5. Don't keep calling them in the mean time, expecting to get it sooner, they will not entertain you.

6. On the 46th day, go with your passport and the receipt they gave you when you applied for your PCC. Take a token downstairs and once your turn comes, take the receipt and passport to the counter.

7. They will collect your passport and ask you to come back at 4:30 PM. Go take a walk in Soho, Trafalgar Square, Reagent Street etc. Have a coffee, calm down.

8. At 4:30 PM collect your PCC and thank the embassy staff. Its a tough tough job those people have.


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello Heehaha,

At the time of submitting PCC application did you deposit your passport as well ? Please let me know what are the documents did you attached. We are British national with OCI.

regards,
Sandy



heehaha said:


> Just an update on the PCC process from the Indian embassy in London.
> 
> 1. Go with proper documentation and photo-copies. The forms on the HC website are not the latest ones, but are a good guideline to what they will need on the day. Make sure you take address proofs and the Oz letter where they have requested you for the PCC from India.
> 
> ...


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Heehaha,

Thank you very much fr the detailed information u have given.. 

I m currently living in london, n need indian pcc asap. Is it possible if i go to india n get pcc done frm there(coz it takes 7-10 days) rather than waiting here fr 45 days?? Would tht b a acceptable ??

Thnk u


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

heehaha said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I know many of you have done this already, I'm looking for some inputs on how you went about it.
> 
> ...


Are you really a British and from the UK?


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

heehaha said:


> Hey Vinoose,
> 
> Thanks for that. I did submit both applications by the way. It was a bit crazy as the forms online are outdated and they wanted address proof in addition to the documents needed. I don't live in London so its very cumbersome and expensive to go there just for this.
> 
> Anyway, did they even pick up the phones? We were told to come back after 45 days :-S. Your idea of going after 30 days sounds good, provided it has arrived by then.


Hi,
Can you please send me the list of documents you submitted for PCC at London:
I am planning to visit Birmingham tommorow for Indian PPC and these are the documents i am planning to take with me:

1. Application form for miscellaneous services - Form 1
2. PCC application form
3. 2 Photographs
4. 2 proofs of UK address
5. Original Passport

Can you please let me know if i am missing something?

Many Thanks

Application form


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

How many days are required for PCC from India , while you are in UK ? i heard it doesn't take more than 7-8 days ?


----------

